# oneida with fingers?



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I have not shot an Oneida with fingers, but I have seen it done and done very well.

Hopefully JerryTee & NeilM will see this and answer as they shoot or have shot Oneidas with fingers.

I have always fancied an Oneida bow but never owned onw.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Oneida's are very good finger bows and the BEII is no exception. Oneida's are an aquired taste whether you shoot finger or release. The tips do move a fair way back as the bow is drawn so at longer draw lenghts finger pinch can occur. I draw one over and two under, then drop the bottom finger off at full draw, which sorts that out. Because the tips fold back Oneida's are less prone to torqueing than conventional bows, I like to shoot my Pro Eagle off the back wall from the very front of the valley.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I too shoot an Oneida with fingers. It's definitely an experience, I like the draw better than any wheel bow I've tried to far. My Aeroforce is 47" tip to tip I believe? I intend on getting a LFM soon that is 44"-45" tip to tip. I should be fine with my draw of 29".

Excellent fingers bows!! Smooth as can be and quick too!


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

I prefer the old Screaming Eagle :teeth:


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Beii*

I recently sold my 07 BEII Med LF because it was just a little to short (43" and some change) the BE Med Med is 44". My split finger style, rather large mitts and a 29 1/2 draw length didn't work well with the BEII, I could shoot it well but every now and then a flyer came in and it was caused by finger pinch. I sold it and got a Strike Eagle and an Aero Force. They were just what the doctor ordered. I just wish they offered the BE in a 49"-50" length. If you shoot two under OR have a draw of less than 28" you could likley be happy with a BE.

BW


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I have to confess that I have just sold my BE, to another finger shooter 

I draw a little under 31" and did not suffer excessive finger pinch and the bow was always consistent over the chrono and a pleasure to shoot.

One thing worth noting, is that Oneida's do tend to shoot better with heavier arrows. They will handle the lightweights fine, but they do get a little loud. I used either 2413 or Vapor Speed 23 in mine and both went well.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Boar just sent me the modules I needed to make the Strikecat he built for me work. I asked him to put strike eagle outboard limbs on a tomcat, and he updated the cams and cables as well. I draw 31.5" and had found the BE to be too short for my draw. This big ol' boy should work fine! 52" length. I hope to give it a shooting session today with some 2413's.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I got a chance to shoot the strikecat today. I am pleased! I have a 31.5" draw and cut my 2413's to 32". The bow is 60lbs and holds 34 lbs. I put a set of cat whiskers on it and a set of bow jacks. The bow was quiet and quick! I anticipate it was about 230 fps. The pin gap was smaller than my olympic recurve, and that is shooting 215 fps. It was a pleasure to shoot the bow today. Give 5150 Boar a ring. He can make you up one as well. My bow was cheap too.


----------



## SoMdHunter (Dec 8, 2008)

My first Oneida was the old H-250 back in the mid 80's. I've been shooting my Oneida Aeroforce for years now, all with fingers. Due to the long tip to tip length, the bow interferes with my Summit Viper treestand, but from a shooting perspective, the Oneida bows are one of the best IMHO.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*johnny13*

Oneida Eagle bows make great finger shooting bows. We have many finger shooters using the black eagles.
For more information you can go to www.oneidabows.net.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Well*

Watching out for the bottom limb on an Oneida is just part of shooting one. First time you get stabbed in the top of the thigh shooting while sitting............you won't do it again.


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

i see Byron neglected to tell you about the "top limb" when standing in doorway shoot'n squirrels :mg:
Richard


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ahhh*

Or the globe thats hangs a little too low on the front porch!!


----------



## stonecold_1966 (Jan 28, 2008)

I shoot a BEII off fingers, 28" draw and no finger pinch to speak off ( I have large hands), I have to use a tab tho, cant hit anything with a glove !

Just Ordered a Monster Dragon so cant wait to compare the two :darkbeer:


----------



## Shokatsu (Mar 19, 2008)

that's funny you mention hitting your thigh. I have now done it 3 times in 2 years!! You would think the first time I would learn my lesson! Oh and yes it hurt just as bad the 3rd time as it did the first!! LOL.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Sounds dangerous to shoot one of these bows.


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

alot less dangerous than shooting a Bowtech were you gotta worry about the limbs blowing up in your face.

just kidding with you Bowtech guys LOL


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

I have shot fingers with my oneida bow for years since the early 80s.
But, I'm better with quick release. nothing can beat that!


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ha*

The only danger in shooting an Oneida is the danger to the deer I am shooting at!!!!


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Im shooting a Strike Eagle tip-tip is 51" no problem shooting barebow..


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

No problems shooting my AF, Talon, Stealth or Phantom with fingers. I did manage to hit my inner thigh once, I was sitting down and had a deer literally 3 feet from the base of my tree. Learned my lesson that day, let the deer walk away from the tree then shoot! That could have happened with any bow that day, whatever you shoot watch your limb tip.


----------



## johnny13 (Nov 9, 2008)

the oneida realy sounds good to me.
is it possible to string an oneida with an usual recurve-stringer?


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*oneida*

We would not recomend using a recurve stringer on an oneida bow. There is the possibility that the string may slip off as the outboard limb rolls over.
When restringing an oneida bow we recomend using a couple of one inch dowels cut about six inches long. You draw the bow and have someone place the dowels between the outboard limb and the power limb behind the yoke cable and in front of the power cable. You then let down the bow down carefully. The dowels will hold the bow for you. You then replace old string with new. Draw the bow carefully. Then remove the dowels and your ready to go.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Oneida Bows said:


> We would not recomend using a recurve stringer on an oneida bow. There is the possibility that the string may slip off as the outboard limb rolls over.
> When restringing an oneida bow we recomend using a couple of one inch dowels cut about six inches long. You draw the bow and have someone place the dowels between the outboard limb and the power limb behind the yoke cable and in front of the power cable. You then let down the bow down carefully. The dowels will hold the bow for you. You then replace old string with new. Draw the bow carefully. Then remove the dowels and your ready to go.


This is how I changed the string on my AF the most recent time.


----------



## scooteryeti (Mar 13, 2010)

Oneida Bows said:


> We would not recomend using a recurve stringer on an oneida bow. There is the possibility that the string may slip off as the outboard limb rolls over.
> When restringing an oneida bow we recomend using a couple of one inch dowels cut about six inches long. You draw the bow and have someone place the dowels between the outboard limb and the power limb behind the yoke cable and in front of the power cable. You then let down the bow down carefully. The dowels will hold the bow for you. You then replace old string with new. Draw the bow carefully. Then remove the dowels and your ready to go.


 If I'm out hunting and need to change my string on my Oneida Eagle Lite force magnum. I just find a tree with two branches about two inches in diameter and 21 to 26 inches apart (my elbow to the tip of my fingers is 20"). I draw my bow, put it between the branches and slowly release my draw. I like the fact that if my string looks frayed or damaged. I can change it fast and easy. Restrings like a recurve and it has a 80% letoff.


----------



## triple H (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess i will be the first negative on Oneida. I bought one new last year and was very concerned about getting it quiet, and tuning. Oneida told me it would be no problem and that they would assist me every step of the way. Well I could never get that bow any where near quiet and when i left messages with them i never got called back, so i sold it at a loss. When i did shoot it i do have to admit it worked well for finger's, but as loud as it was i doubt i could get any animal to stay put long enough for the arrow to reach it. Very dissapointed with Oneida. Sorry just had to get this off my chest.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

triple H said:


> I guess i will be the first negative on Oneida. I bought one new last year and was very concerned about getting it quiet, and tuning. Oneida told me it would be no problem and that they would assist me every step of the way. Well I could never get that bow any where near quiet and when i left messages with them i never got called back, so i sold it at a loss. When i did shoot it i do have to admit it worked well for finger's, but as loud as it was i doubt i could get any animal to stay put long enough for the arrow to reach it. Very dissapointed with Oneida. Sorry just had to get this off my chest.


I don't have any experience with the new Oneida's but I had a Aeroforce that was very quiet. I was able to contact a few Oneida bow owners and received tips on how to silence my AF.
However I was shooting a 31" 2317's with fingers and not a shorter light arrow and this was a plus for knocking down the noise before applying the silencing info they gave me.
Anyway, like triple H said and IMHO they work well for a finger shooter.


----------

